# How to take piccies of white cars



## ICBM (Feb 7, 2015)

I have seen some really amazing pics of cars that really show off their finish. Is there a knack or special gear for this. Whenever I take pictures I dont get the effects I have seen on some.

Here is one I am particularly impressed with on the SQ5 http://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/post-pics-of-your-q3-q5-q7-in-here.180023/


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

In one word, lighting


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh and obviously the finish helps  but mostly it's the lighting.


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

cossiecol said:


> In one word, lighting


This! Head to a local underground or multistorey supermarket car park if you're on a budget!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Or take them in early morning sun when it's low in the sky


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

To give an example, see my photo. This was taken in a multi story car park.

The car looks pretty clean, however it was washed 3 days prior and covered about 150 miles.

The quality is not great but you get the idea.


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

I like the dusk light on my car


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

not lighting at all , its the settings on the camera if its a dslr a lot easier to take pics as put in fully manual mode and control the shutter speed and focal points or in shutter priority mode and in low light areas have a tripod and a slow shutter speed will get you the pics your after as the second and third pic of the sq5 has no lighting at all first has slave flash used oh and obviously some photo editing


----------



## Tsubodai (Oct 20, 2012)

What if it's a 'phone


----------



## Clean ocd (Mar 29, 2014)

a lot modern phones let you select a focus point and tries to adjust the lighting appropriately so get best pic possible . i can only talk about i phone 6 plus as thats what i have and tried , but there are others samsung nokia sony etc , and then photo editing can be done on phones with apps


----------



## chriswuk (Mar 20, 2015)

If you take a pic in a raw format, you can add the effects later.

I added this camera flare manually:


----------

